# aba turbo build



## Maineack bob (Aug 1, 2010)

alright what do you guys think im just starting to get everything thought up but here are my current goals. 
-14b turbo 
-custom log manifold 
-fmic 
-around 12-15 psi boost but i will lower it if i need to inorder to keep the stock compression ratio 
-manual boost controller 
-stock or upgraded vw bypass valve 
-stock 2.0L ABA engine and comp ratio 
-stand alone fuel system or chip (thinking about megasquirt at the moment as i dont know what else is available that can be made work with the aba) 
-upgraded injectors and fuel pump 
-87 or 91 octane fuel (most likley 91 inorder to sustain my current psi and hp goals) 
-and im hoping to make atleast 200 whp if not more 

let me know what you think... if it is doable and going to be relyable for the things i just listed, also let me know what you would change about my current list thanks


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

thats very achievable the man you want to talk to is flipdriver80 he knows all about aba turbo stuff im sure hell chime in on this thread his turbo aba i beleive is on megasquirt also.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Lugtronic has a standalone that you can use your factory wiring harness with. There is also 034, or unitronic for chips. What is the 14b turbo from? is that a VW turbo?


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

I think 200whp is doable on stock compression but 91 oct and higher should be used to avoid any damage to your engine after the turbo conversion. For injectors you want 30lbs or bigger if you plan to lower the compression in the future and run more boost. 

Megasquirt can definitely handle as can the other standalones mentioned here and many others out there. I run megasquirt and I can only say good things about it


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

I'd highly recommend dropping the compression ratio in your case.While it isnt necessary,It will give you a larger margin for error while tuning.Especially with a custom combo of parts. 

That and no matter how much self control boost is VERY addictive,you'll be cranking the boost up before you know it. 

If budget is a issue just do it old school and stack a pair of gaskets and bolt it down with a set of studs.Get it tuned and if you are then feeling brave,unbolt the head,pull a gasket and try to tune it again,you'll soon learn why you dropped the comp ratio


----------



## Maineack bob (Aug 1, 2010)

anyone have some other oppinions on engine managment i have only really dealt with the megasquirt and i really enjoyed working with it but i cant find much about it for the aba engine would it be a custom wire in setup? also the turbo is from a eclipse its a 14b td05. if i put in 2 head gaskets as mentioned what would it lower the comp ratio to roughly? i dont mind putting the money into a aftermarket metal head gasket and arp studs. id like to do it right the first time around , but how thick should i go? im thinking for ease of tuning to have it lowered to about 8:1-8.5:1. thoughts?


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

8:5:1 and arp's and you wont regret it dude you can a decent amount of boost just with that.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Stacking gaskets will yield something between 8:0-8.75... this is a heavily debated topic with no "proven" data (at least what I've seen).... I ran stacked gaskets for years with ARP hardware no issues.... 

Honestlly if you are only looking for 200whp, its easily do-able with stock compression (many of us have achieved it easily) and I would run a chip tune for simplicity.... 

BUT if you are looking to upgrade in the future, I would still use stock compression but use SEM. 

my ~$0.02


----------



## Maineack bob (Aug 1, 2010)

i do not plan any upgrading this is more less a project car and i will probobly end up selling it in the next couple of years but my real goal is 200whp if i can reach that on pump gas with stock compression ill go for it if not ill stack the gaskets what chips would you reccomend? and would i run 30# or 42# injectors with a chip 

i have only ever dealt with the megasquirt and the diy pnp setups but i would be interested in a simple chip the only chip i have seen is the one from c2 would their stage one support 200hp? what would the max boost be with their stage one chip thanks


----------



## Maineack bob (Aug 1, 2010)

just another quick question does the c2 stage one chip work with obd1? i am pretty sure my engine is obd one and from what i have been reading the stage 1 c2 chip would suit me pretty good


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

I'm no expert on C2 because I never had to use it... BUT i'm pretty sure they make a #30 chip for OBDI which will get you to your goal on stock compression :thumbup: (30lb injectors will only be safely good ~230whp, I maxed them out at 260 w/ a 4bar fpr) 

BTW this is your cheapest option as well... of course you probably knew that. 
...and in case you were wondering with the 14b you'll probably have to run ~10-14psi to reach your goal 

Someone else please confirm C2 chip


----------



## Maineack bob (Aug 1, 2010)

alright thanks i was planning on running 12-15 psi anyways, as for the stage 1 chip would it support 10 or more psi? with the 14b


----------



## DubReich (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a turbo aba that I bought from a friend need some help with fueling the beast it's in a mk2 any thoughts on what I can do to get proper fuel pressure


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I would say upgrade to the evo 3 16g if you afford it. Its an awesome turbo that will grow with your goals, and they are stupid cheap. 

Run ms too. I just made the jump and its the best thing I've ever done for my car.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

DubReich said:


> I have a turbo aba that I bought from a friend need some help with fueling the beast it's in a mk2 any thoughts on what I can do to get proper fuel pressure


 You need to tell us what management you are running and injectors... if you can't keep fuel pressure than you probably need a bigger pump, (sometimes you can adjust the FPR) 

You can find evo 8 or 9 turbos for $200-400 all day.... similar situation, they are very good turbo's for small displacement motor's...


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

i run C2's 42# OBDI file, billet 3" MAF housing, head spacer from bahn brenner, and a t3 super 60 at 15 pounds...lots of fun and dead reliable...plug and play:thumbup: 

C2 says this setup is good for up to 300whp depending on the turbo :beer:


----------



## Maineack bob (Aug 1, 2010)

thanks for all the posts guys i think as my final decsion im going with the c2 stage 2 chip 3" maf housing and a head spacer i will still currently use the 14 b at 12-15 psi but i will upgrade to a 16g in the future and at the same time upgrade my fuel system and intercooler thanks again. 

one last thing thogh they say vw's cant run a bov because of the maf what if i placed a bov ahead of the maf? just an idea.


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Maineack bob said:


> thanks for all the posts guys i think as my final decsion im going with the c2 stage 2 chip 3" maf housing and a head spacer i will still currently use the 14 b at 12-15 psi but i will upgrade to a 16g in the future and at the same time upgrade my fuel system and intercooler thanks again.
> 
> one last thing thogh they say vw's cant run a bov because of the maf what if i placed a bov ahead of the maf? just an idea.


 The 'intake item order' has to be air filter, MAF housing, Diverter dump, turbo inlet...with the C2 files, the MAF has to measure the dumped air from the valve in order to keep it running (idle, etc.) 

Good call on C2, its all plug and play, you will be happy with the result:thumbup:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

wide_mk1 said:


> i run C2's 42# OBDI file, billet 3" MAF housing, head spacer from bahn brenner, and a t3 super 60 at 15 pounds...lots of fun and dead reliable...plug and play:thumbup:
> 
> C2 says this setup is good for up to 300whp depending on the turbo :beer:


 ...OK, than you need to run the fueling setup C2 reccomends (injectors, FPR, etc) 
Just FYI, very few have achieved 300whp out of a chip tune on an ABA, majority 300+hp ABA's are SEM... don't get me wrong it is do-able for certain setups but not everyone.


----------



## wide_mk1 (Aug 13, 2007)

GTijoejoe said:


> ...OK, than you need to run the fueling setup C2 reccomends (injectors, FPR, etc)
> Just FYI, very few have achieved 300whp out of a chip tune on an ABA, majority 300+hp ABA's are SEM... don't get me wrong it is do-able for certain setups but not everyone.


 No doubt...if I had to guess, i'd say my setup makes approximately 180-235 hp...i've never dynoed it so I have no way to be sure but it rips in the rabbit so i'm happy :thumbup: 

...the reason I went with this setup is that it required minimal modifications (factory FPR, rabbit CIS fuel pump) and minimal tuning (spark plug gap and timing:laugh 

I'm sure standalone could get more out of it but I didn't really want to go through the trouble of learning how to work with a SEM and the maintenence involved. I'm sure many ABA-T guys would agree with me that the simplicity cannot be beat.


----------



## DubReich (Feb 10, 2008)

My management is basically obd2 with c2 work done to my ecu with upgraded ram and some other stuff green top injectors I think I'm gonna get rid of the mk2 fuel system and put a mk3 vr tank and pump in Rui(my mechanic) from Rm Protune says I should have 40 psi at idle and over 60psi under boost any other ideas for another fuel setup 
Thanks guys
Here is pic of my engine just wanted to share


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

wide_mk1 said:


> C2 says this setup is good for up to 300whp depending on the turbo :beer:




wont ever happen.....timing is waaaaaaaaaaaay to high for that boost level....true story


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok here it is. This lowering the compression for a safe tune is BS. If you get a proper tuned standalone you can run much more boost and still have the better spool with stock compression. This crap is all posted here because most of the people run chips. 

Pump gas dyno.Stock compression


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

DubReich said:


> My management is basically obd2 with c2 work done to my ecu with upgraded ram and some other stuff green top injectors I think I'm gonna get rid of the mk2 fuel system and put a mk3 vr tank and pump in Rui(my mechanic) from Rm Protune says I should have 40 psi at idle and over 60psi under boost any other ideas for another fuel setup
> Thanks guys
> Here is pic of my engine just wanted to share


Why would you switch to VR6 fuel tank? Thats a crazy idea.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

DubReich said:


> My management is basically obd2 with c2 work done to my ecu with upgraded ram and some other stuff green top injectors I think I'm gonna get rid of the mk2 fuel system and put a mk3 vr tank and pump in Rui(my mechanic) from Rm Protune says I should have 40 psi at idle and over 60psi under boost any other ideas for another fuel setup
> Thanks guys
> Here is pic of my engine just wanted to share


Rui is a ****ing idiot, or whoever he is. For the money your going to spend having him install a mk3 tank and pump, you can install an inline walbro or bosch 044 for the same amount of money and have a fuel system capable of much more.

Learn how to work on your own ****, he overcharges for everything.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

If your car was a CIS car then a VR6 fuel tank would be a downgrade anyways.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Salsa GTI said:


> wont ever happen.....timing is waaaaaaaaaaaay to high for that boost level....true story


Shiiiii.... like YOU ever tried :sly::screwy::laugh:
Some people have actually done it... but we could question the correction factor of the dyno that day too



TIGninja said:


> Ok here it is. This lowering the compression for a safe tune is BS. If you get a proper tuned standalone you can run much more boost and still have the better spool with stock compression. This crap is all posted here because most of the people run chips.
> 
> Pump gas dyno.Stock compression


.... now when you say pump gas, we arn't talking alky right? I know you ran e85 previously.....

BTW this summer I'll post some numbers when ever I finish tuning and hit a dyno.. I'm running stock CR
I too want to calm the low compression lovers... its really because a few years ago we were barely making 250whp and all was convinced 300whp had to be low CR because our tuning didn't mature yet... (espically for chips)

BTW, that is an interesting power curve, is the turbo the size of your head?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

It was premium whatever. I think that was stock cam as well.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

stock internals too?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Zorba2.0 said:


> stock internals too?


Stock $105 long block as delivered from JY


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

GTijoejoe said:


> h
> BTW, that is an interesting power curve, is the turbo the size of your head?


Its a 5557 with very little timing down low. The timing curve was flat because we were just curious what would happen on pump. It was never the intention to use pump in this car.


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

Very informative guys, I'll keep checking on this thread as I am starting my project this summer. It's a hybrid 20v on a 95 aba block. I also know someone selling his 2.slow block and I might end up getting it just to run some of the set ups that are being discussed ( just for s**ts & giggles ).


----------



## DubReich (Feb 10, 2008)

Dave926 said:


> Rui is a ****ing idiot, or whoever he is. For the money your going to spend having him install a mk3 tank and pump, you can install an inline walbro or bosch 044 for the same amount of money and have a fuel system capable of much more.
> 
> Learn how to work on your own ****, he overcharges for everything.


First off f ur self he isn't an idiot second I do all my own work he just built the engine doing the tank swap is something I would do so ur saying just take out the mk2 high pressure pump and replace it with a 044


----------



## DubReich (Feb 10, 2008)

The car had a vr in it when I bought the piece of junk got my 8v now and when it was in my boys car it smoked everything he may be expensive but it's worth it because he is the best there is


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

does anyone know how much of a beating stock internals on a odb1 2.ol can take if you turbo the engine. i want to know whats the safe zone before blowing something like a rod or piston head.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

DubReich said:


> First off f ur self he isn't an idiot second I do all my own work he just built the engine doing the tank swap is something I would do so ur saying just take out the mk2 high pressure pump and replace it with a 044


I know of a local that he charged $2500 to wire an ABA, not install it. That was a ce1 cabby, so idk what to tell you.

Anyways what turbo is on that car?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Bx V-dubber said:


> does anyone know how much of a beating stock internals on a odb1 2.ol can take if you turbo the engine. i want to know whats the safe zone before blowing something like a rod or piston head.


373whp and 325 ftlbs on a good tune. Thats as far as a few of us got to. I would say anything over 300whp is danger zone.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

DubReich said:


> First off f ur self he isn't an idiot second I do all my own work he just built the engine doing the tank swap is something I would do so ur saying just take out the mk2 high pressure pump and replace it with a 044


Dont take out your stock CIS pump at all. Your stock CIS pump is better then a VR6 in tank pump is anyways. The CIS pump you already have will make more power then the turbo you chose.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

TIGninja said:


> 373whp and 325 ftlbs on a good tune. Thats as far as a few of us got to. I would say anything over 300whp is danger zone.


I agree...... although this is good info, its not gospel... you can easily crack a ringland on the stock pistons if things get a lil screwy, that being said I've rarely ever seen a bent rod.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

GTijoejoe said:


> I agree...... although this is good info, its not gospel... you can easily crack a ringland on the stock pistons if things get a lil screwy, that being said I've rarely ever seen a bent rod.


Th reason why people crack ringlands is because they are trying to make power on stock ECU. You just dont have the control over the tune to do it with the ECU as opposed to standalone. Sure people have done it,but for how long? Chip tunes suffer from too much timing in some places and not enough in others. This is what kills ringlands. Cranking up the boost and riding the knock sensor is not tuning.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

here is what a properly destroyed piston looks like. You will notice that there are no detonation marks on the piston top and the ringlands are still intact.


----------



## colovw (Aug 27, 2007)

TIGninja said:


> here is what a properly destroyed piston looks like. You will notice that there are no detonation marks on the piston top and the ringlands are still intact.


Maybe you've covered this before, but I missed it. Care to explain the circumstances of this here piston?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

colovw said:


> Maybe you've covered this before, but I missed it. Care to explain the circumstances of this here piston?


This piston was not detonated or ran under lean conditions. Detonation is what blows apart the ringlands,and lean conditions are what melts the pistons (usually on the edge of the crown). The piston in the pic had the wrist pin ripped out of it on decel after a full quarter mile run.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

TIGninja said:


> Th reason why people crack ringlands is because they are trying to make power on stock ECU. You just dont have the control over the tune to do it with the ECU as opposed to standalone. Sure people have done it,but for how long? Chip tunes suffer from too much timing in some places and not enough in others. This is what kills ringlands. Cranking up the boost and riding the knock sensor is not tuning.


This exactly my point, you said good tune, most people believe that the chip tunes they get from well known companies are 'good' so they should have no problems... tunes that indicate 300hp capability... These can still destroy stock pistons as you mentioned.


----------

